# Won an auction, need help



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

So.. I just won an auction for a Gaggia TS! I'm pretty excited as I've been after this machine for a loong time. Can you help me select a courier? I've used parcel2go but that was 2 years ago when I bought my Gaggia Classic. I need to get the machine delivered to London from where I get things shipped home.

Oh, one more thing. The seller has selected Free P&P but has written in the description "Too heavy too post but happy for buyer to arrange courier if required." I feel like he isn't going to offer Free P&P as it was a mistake on his part.. Should I try to convince him to do so? After all he has marked the auction Free P&P United Kingdom Economy Delivery (Other Courier).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'd pressure him to pay. Where's the machine?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You will not get anywhere with the free post, as he has stated happy for you to organise your own courier, this will basically absolve the person of any damage claims it any other claims that you make, as YOU will be responsible.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

What is important is that your machine is packed as if it were to be fired from a canon rather than carried with care. No courier firms are dependable.

If you post your requirement on Shipley.com lads with vans and full scale logistics firms will bid to collect and deliver your item. You can get cracking deals because they are already driving past both doors delivering other stuff and looking to earn more money from the same journey. It also means that you can hire someone who will handle the whole journey from collection to delivery (ie no big hub with idiots throwing packages around).

Good eBay behaviour is to treat each other as you'd like to be treated were you in their shoes. Given my first point, and if you go for Shipley, you'll want the seller to pack the machine with care so perhaps best not to try to get him to cover delivery. With any luck Shipley will be good value and much lower risk of damage.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Good luck with the seller arranging postage, never gonna happen no matter how much pressure you put on him, if he stated "Too heavy too post but happy for buyer to arrange courier if required." then that's what he will stick to and Ebay will agree with him....


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm just asking as I'm not sure how to act in such a situation. I wouldn't like to pressure him because as you've stated I need him to pack it as if it's going to be used for a rugby ball plus I understand that it's most likely a mistake. I wouldn't like it if he did that on purpose to attract more attention to the machine but I doubt it. The machine's located in Norwich. Any other suggestions for a courier? I'll see what Shipley has to offer.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Addison Lee are offering next day anywhere in the country up to 50kg, need to phone to register though. Someone on here said it was £30 a parcel


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drive and get it yourself!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Drive and get it yourself!


Might want to check OP's location dfk


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Check my location haha. It will be quite the drive







I've had quite a few fragile things delivered from the UK and although this will be the heaviest of them all I hope things will go well.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Addison Lee do international too.

I didn't mean send the heavies round to pressure him, but if the item's going abroad then you're probably on to plums looking for free postage regardless.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not using an international courier. There is a service I use that does weekly deliveries from the UK to Bulgaria. It's very cheap (around 0.60gbp per kilo) and I've never had an issue with them. So my only concern is getting the item to their warehouse in London.

EDIT: There are a few international options with parcelmonkey (Parcel Force,DPD, ParcelMonkey Europe by Road) and they run about 30-35 quid for 25kg. That looks a bit cheap?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd use Anyvan - much better service than Shi*ly/Shi*ley if you have issues.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

UPS delivered my grinder from Germany with no problems, can't fault them, and fast


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

jonc said:


> I'd use Anyvan - much better service than Shi*ly/Shi*ley if you have issues.


Actually.. using sh*ley at the moment, having a problem with a different courier however .. they took my £14 and never contacted me for address etc. That why I had to pay for an additional courier.


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

bronc said:


> So.. I just won an auction for a Gaggia TS! I'm pretty excited as I've been after this machine for a loong time. Can you help me select a courier? I've used parcel2go but that was 2 years ago when I bought my Gaggia Classic. I need to get the machine delivered to London from where I get things shipped home.
> 
> Parcel2Go is more of a comparison site nowadays and you can pick from several couriers at various levels of service. We use the service regularly at work for moving expensive test equipment, its good value. We usually choose UPS and have had no major mishaps to date


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

All the Shiply quotes were higher than 70 quid so I'm going to go with something more conventional. There is a Bulgarian firm that works with DPD so I might use them. The all-in shipping will come around 30-35gbp and DPD's reputation seems to be better than ParcelForce's. Also since I'm going to be ordering through the BG firm it will be easier for me to contact them if something goes wrong.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

If you post a job on anyvan at £30-35 book it now with conditions someone will do it. I've had quotes for jobs of 100-200 - but post it as a book it now at 40/50 and someone has always accepted it same day.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I put my machine on anyvan and shipley out of curiosity last night and some quotes have been over 200, think 140 is the cheapest so far


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Hope you have loads of fun with the TS! Let me know if you have any questions about them. There isn't much info out there, but I have taken it apart about 30 times now. Fairly certain I can help you with most of the problems should anything go wrong with the machine.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome, thanks! The seller promised me he will pack it really well so I hope it will arrive in one piece.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I decided to go with the local firm working with DPD and booked on Monday afternoon. The delivery to Bulgaria with insurance and all came around 30GBP which isn't too bad. The machine was collected yesterday and is currently In Transit (last update is from the Netherlands). Fingers crossed it arrives safely.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

The machine arrived yesterday. It's in very good shape externally and internally but it seems that a few of the rivets that hold the panels together broke off. No big issue as I'm planning to do a full strip down as there a few spots on the internal side of the frame with signs of rust. I just need to take my CFA exam in two weeks and then I'll have free time to play.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Glad to hear it arrived ok! Get some pictures up


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I will start a new thread with photos when I begin cleaning it up and replacing the seals.


----------

